# Kimber Rapide Scorpius 9+1 Capacity 9mm 1911: Full Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Kimber Rapide Scorpius 9+1 Capacity 9mm 1911: Full Review










Kimber Rapide Scorpius 9+1 Capacity 9mm 1911: Full Review - Handguns


It's hard not to like a 9mm-chambered 1911, especially when it's as feature=packed as the Kimber Rapide Scorpius.




www.handgunsmag.com




*


----------

